# Fish finder for kayak



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

Any one have any advice for a good/affordable fish finder for a kayak ? If so any mounting tips? I don't want to go crazy drilling holes and tapping into the plastic. I've seen some suction cup style finders but not sure how they would hold up if they get bumped.


----------



## mstaaf (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been trying to decide on one for over a week now.

After much reading and store hopping I think I'm going with the Humminbird 175
or the Garmin 150 (if i can find one locally)
I love the small round base of the garmin but the quick release base on the humminbirds.
Lowrance has a small one as well which i hear very nice. All of these are under $100...

I don't want anything too large and power hungry and i think I'm going to go for the
inside hull mount using silicone and a rubber or foam gasket.
(there a a few videos on youtube that show some successful methods) 
If you have scupper holes there's an easy mod using a pvc pipe and cap
that involves no drilling, I just don't want the cable mess up top.

Do you have any rudder mounts on the rear of your yak?

I'll decide for sure tomorrow so i can get this bugger installed and tested
before the open coming up. I'll update you if you wish.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I have to say the HB PMax is the best thing going for budget FF but I absolutely like my 386 DSI tho a bit pricy but worth every pretty penny. I got a budget Lowrance 5x but after 2weeks using it I needed more details in bottom structures. I also mounted my transducer inside where it stays protected nestled in a foam block bonded and all I need to do is add a lil water to give me great readings.


----------



## mstaaf (Jun 15, 2011)

Yakphisher said:


> I have to say the HB PMax is the best thing going for budget FF but I absolutely like my 386 DSI tho a bit pricy but worth every pretty penny. I got a budget Lowrance 5x but after 2weeks using it I needed more details in bottom structures. I also mounted my transducer inside where it stays protected nestled in a foam block bonded and all I need to do is add a lil water to give me great readings.


You like the HB better than the garmin too ehh? 
Do you get good side imaging from an in hull mount from that dsi? Wow
How's the water temp readings in that wet well method your using?

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

mstaaf said:


> You like the HB better than the garmin too ehh?
> Do you get good side imaging from an in hull mount from that dsi? Wow
> How's the water temp readings in that wet well method your using?
> 
> Thanks for the advice


The Garmin IMO looks outdated and something from the 80's. The thing you want to remember is if you have a problem and want to talk to customer services is what HB has overall. 

Get excellent down imaging thru hull. Temperature reading is within 1.5 degrees. I have a waterproof infrared temp tester (RadioShack @$25) to check and see if off but its close enough and better than Fords.

Other alternative is transducer arm but its PIA as you have to worry about breaking and all the wires exposed and cluttered on the deck which shouldn't be the case.

I will get some pictures up when I find time this week.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Yakphisher said:


> I have to say the HB PMax is the best thing going for budget FF but I absolutely like my 386 DSI tho a bit pricy but worth every pretty penny.


I have the hummingbird 346 dsi.....great fish finder and is not a power hog. Heres a shot of the down imaging side by side with normal sonar. Pretty nice feature. Id go with one similar if you can afford it.











Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't have any rubber in the bottom. I to also plan on doing the inside the hill mount . But it has me wondering if it will effect the Efficiency of the fish finder. All I have read everyone says they haven't had problems so IDE assume they wouldn't lie. The other issue I have it's were to mount the monitor ?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I couldnt shoot through hull with my transducer. I tried epoxy and electricians putty. I have the ram arm mount that goes over the side. ....but it creates drag and too much distrubance/ noise. I will be switching to a scupper mount soon. 

Hope that helps. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

SeanStone said:


> I couldnt shoot through hull with my transducer. I tried epoxy and electricians putty. I have the ram arm mount that goes over the side. ....but it creates drag and too much distrubance/ noise. I will be switching to a scupper mount soon.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The scupper mount will shoot threw with out disturbance or will you have to drill and mount it ? Te few I say that they had to drill there was no way to remove it so I would have to think it is going to get abused when loading / unloading and dropping in ext.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

SeanStone said:


> I have the hummingbird 346 dsi.....great fish finder and is not a power hog. Heres a shot of the down imaging side by side with normal sonar. Pretty nice feature. Id go with one similar if you can afford it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was gonna mention this model to but didn,t and is possibly the best thing around to. I don't use the GPS to much as I thought I would but when I head to Fla this winter I will. The mud flats can get your bearings totally screwed up especially when you paddle before daylight. 



Erie is another good reason to when you do happen to locate fish for later references.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is a picture of my transducer mounted inside. Its not the best but will get updated pictures this afternoon.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

This is a better picture where my transducer is mounted. Marine grade silicone on bottom. Zip tie is to keep transducer from bouncing out. You don't need much water to get it to read.


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

Awesome I think I'm going to invest in on for sure. Now that I know it will work without problems, I think it's worth the time and money !


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Plmrc16 said:


> Awesome I think I'm going to invest in on for sure. Now that I know it will work without problems, I think it's worth the time and money !


 Glad to be helpful! 

The foam blocks I got from kids toy section.


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

The foam blocks are just to keep it in place and help protect the trans. ?


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Plmrc16 said:


> The foam blocks are just to keep it in place and help protect the trans. ?


Yes that is correct. 
I tried goop once on another unit I had on my Tarpon 140 and it gave me a unreliable readings. That was after the mounting kit for that unit(PMax 175)
failed in hot weather last year and the grease melted inside and made a mess.


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

That's what I'm worried about . Going threw everything to install and then having it be unreliable or not read at all ( would be a bummer)


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Yea that would be a pain alright. If you having doubt then the thing I recommend is try it before drilling holes and etc. Everyone going to have their own preferences to how they are going to use it so but heck I hate cluttered decks tho. Nothing worse to have things in the way to tangle.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a Lowrance Elite 4X with the Lowrance Transducer scupper mount on my Ride 115. It a good All around color fish finder. Unlink similar model hummingbirds its got an Amplitude scope for real time info, which you need for vertical jigging, also its great for ice fishing in the winter.


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

Govbarney said:


> I have a Lowrance Elite 4X with the Lowrance Transducer scupper mount on my Ride 115. It a good All around color fish finder. Unlink similar model hummingbirds its got an Amplitude scope for real time info, which you need for vertical jigging, also its great for ice fishing in the winter.


You will have to excuse me if this is a dumb question but what do you mean by real time info ?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

My Hummingbird has a flasher setting that I use for verticle jigging crappie in the winter. Dont know if they all have that though?


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Plmrc16 said:


> You will have to excuse me if this is a dumb question but what do you mean by real time info ?


No its not dumb. Its a flasher, it has both a vertical version (running along side the graph) or a traditional circular flasher (like what you see for ice fishing.)

This shows you what is underneath your transducer in real time, so for instance you can watch your lure jig up and down as your doing it, this helps so you can place your presentation at the exact same dept as the fish.


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

Okay I understand .. Thank you ! Like I said I'm really trying my hardest to not drill my kayak for many reasons but the main reason is because I don't see the transducer holding up well if its mounted under the yack taking hits if I were to get in a low part ( I fishing creeks a lot) or to load it into my truck or unload it


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Plmrc16 said:


> Okay I understand .. Thank you ! Like I said I'm really trying my hardest to not drill my kayak for many reasons but the main reason is because I don't see the transducer holding up well if its mounted under the yack taking hits if I were to get in a low part ( I fishing creeks a lot) or to load it into my truck or unload it



That's another example I don't do this route with transducer. If you plan on taking it salt flats where oyster bars are abundant , it will just shred it to pieces.


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

So let me ask this "?" With the transducer mounted flat to the inside of the hull would it be reading directly under the kayak or out in front of the kayak?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Plmrc16 said:


> So let me ask this "?" With the transducer mounted flat to the inside of the hull would it be reading directly under the kayak or out in front of the kayak?


Like any spot you put the transducer, it is going to be reading directly below that spot, and out to the left and right at a set angle, depended on the transducer


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

Awesome , I don't always want to be directly over the fish so I didn't want for to just Read I directly under me


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

If you get a FF with GPS you can mark that spot and come back and fish thru. I found this tool is really great when working large areas.


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

That would be convenient for sure . Especially if it a location you fish frequently


----------

